# Houston biggest US city to elect openly gay mayor



## departuresong (Dec 13, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_houston_mayor


> HOUSTON – Houston became the largest U.S. city to elect an openly gay mayor, with voters handing a solid victory to City Controller Annise Parker after a hotly contested runoff.
> 
> Several other U.S. cities, including Portland, Ore., Providence, R.I., and Cambridge, Mass., have openly gay mayors, but none are as large as Houston.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 13, 2009)

Saw this on another forum earlier. Some jackass was like "So how will this make him a better mayor?" and I was like "...did you even ... read it?"

but yeah this is good news. hooray Texas! (lol never thought I'd say that)


----------



## spaekle (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn, and in _Texas_ to boot? 

Gives me hope. :]


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 13, 2009)

In *Texas* of all places? DAMN.

This is wonderful news! Since the king of non-sensical homophobia has elected a gay mayor, hopefully other states will follow suit. And you know, actually get us somewhere in this world.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 13, 2009)

Do remember that Houston is often considered a liberal sanctuary. This isn't the same as, say, Salt Lake City or Nashville.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 13, 2009)

Texas has an unfairly bad reputation. Its urban areas are pretty cool - Austin particularly. States like Oklahoma and Alabama are much worse.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 14, 2009)

*puts on cowboy hat* [southern accent]And that's why you don't mess with Texas.[/southern accent]

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 14, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> Do remember that Houston is often considered a liberal sanctuary. This isn't the same as, say, Salt Lake City or Nashville.


Austin, my friend, Austin.


opaltiger said:


> Texas has an unfairly bad reputation. Its urban areas are pretty cool - Austin particularly. States like Oklahoma and Alabama are much worse.


Austin is nice because we're generally liberal without being radical, so to speak.

Going to college in Dallas (Richardson), but I'm from Austin.

If we weren't the best state in the Union before (and we were), we must be now.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 14, 2009)

> Austin is nice because we're generally liberal without being radical, so to speak.


What is wrong with being radical?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 14, 2009)

A radical liberal in the US is a moderate conservative here but that's too much already


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 14, 2009)

obama is actually in yves leterme's party


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (Dec 16, 2009)

It's a beautiful preview of things to come... I hope...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 22, 2009)

*confetti* 

Now let's hope the rainbow spreads~


----------



## Simon Harron (Dec 27, 2009)

This is awesome. My friend's mom lives in Houston, in the gay part of town. There's apparently a "gay Target" there where every single employee is gay. 

I want to visit this mystical land now.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

where there exist _rainbows and unicorns_


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm proud of my home city.

Not that I'm gay or anything, I just like seeing people being open-minded about things.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jan 5, 2010)

While I find it awesome that a homosexual mayor was elected, which could be a turning point for gays across the nation, I know some fat dude in an undershirt and faded jeans in his apartment was saying, "Great, gay mayor, there goes the town." I hate it when people say stuff like that!


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 6, 2010)

_I know some fat dude in an undershirt and faded jeans in his apartment was saying,_

isn't this your cue to ignore it


----------

